# New Turkey Trumpet



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have intended to post this for awhile now. I'm just finally getting around to it.

I have wanted to get my hands on a turkey trumpet for some time now. When I saw that Rodney was making them. I knew it would be a good choice. I asked him to surprise me. I'd like to say I was surprised but, I knew Rodney would knock it out of the park, so it was no surprise when this showed up at my door.

Rodeny makes some fantastic callers of all kinds. His turkey trumpets are first class. Well crafted and easy running.

Thanks Rodney


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm working on getting the photo up.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's what she said............................


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I can wait...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, well worth waiting for, should be in a display case.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You got a special call there Rick !!!! Way to go Rodney


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well worth waiting for.. that's nice.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow ! Nice work as always Rodney !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Several thumbs up from me... And I'm pretty critical.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Rick hope you enjoy it. Make sure and post a pic of the Big Tom when you bring him in.

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Rodney


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I have one of Rodneys trumpet calls, definitely a work of art! 
Rick and Rodney that is a beautiful call, anxious to see what it calls in next spring.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Rodney! Rick, good luck when the time comes to chase them gobblers!


----------

